# Netgear wgt624 WLAN <OFF>



## Sergo (29. November 2007)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

wahrscheinlich eine oder die dümmste Frage überhaupt, aber ich spiele mich schon seit längerem mit dem Netgear wgt624v2 herum, um die Wireless-Funktion zu aktivieren bzw. einzuschalten --> erfolglos  

Hab ein Firmware-Update durchgeführt, hilft nichts, jegliche Einstellung um den Access Point einzuschalten vergebens! Weis vielleicht jemand wie man die Wireless-Funktion einschaltet ?

danke im voraus

Sergo


----------

